# Nicoticket



## Petrus (5/9/15)

Good Morning Guys/Girls

Has anybody on the forum tried Radioactive by Nicoticket??? I have tried H1N1 one of my all day vipes, and The Cure witch is quite good but not excellent.

Thanks


----------



## shabbar (5/9/15)

yes , its awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/9/15)

I have been vaping both Radioactive and H1N1 for a long time. Totally different, but both good. Radioactive is probably the least sweet of all their juices. More of a vanilla base than the Maple base of H1N1. And more tobacco than H1N1.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (5/9/15)

Thanks Andre.
I like your feedback, from the start you put me every time on the right track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/9/15)

also if you like coffee wakonda is by far the best ive tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------

